
Coding: The next blue collar job? Sure hope not - Sytten
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/coding-next-blue-collar-job-sure-hope-ray-villalobos
======
externalreality
All developers think they are smart and have skills that are hard to acquire.
Reality Check - anyone can be a programmer. If you want to be a part of an
exclusive club go become a doctor or a lawyer or take up some other career
that requires a professional degree -- think about it 3 years from now you can
be a lawyer and about 7 years from now you could be well on your way to being
a doctor -- or you could be a blue collar programmer with 3 years or 7 years
experience respectively. What's the problem? You say you're too smart for a
blue-collar job right.

In short programmers need to get over themselves. Just because your job
requires reading (Rails tutorials) doesn't make you a genius that deserves
$170,000/yr salary. Its funny because this haughtiness and ego of the average
programmer is what sometimes makes otherwise wonderful work environments
miserable places to work. I can't tell you how many job offers I've turned
down because I encounter the 26 year old who introduces himself as the "Lead
architect" of a simple monolithic rails application but now I digress.

